# Front pocket/rear pocket



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I did a search and did not find this topic. So here goes.

For a pocketable weapon, do you carry in the front pocket or rear pocket? And why? (Also, what weapon do you pocket?) 

What holster do you use? (links are nice).


----------



## Fdesantis3 (Jul 3, 2010)

I carry a Kel-Tek p32 in my back pocket. I have a Hedley holster which is made for the back pocket, and made to print like a wallet. Very accessable and very comfortable. I also have a j-frame revolver in a blackhawk pocket holster. It's perfect for pocket carry in my jacket as the weather cools. I've tried front pocket carry but I don't like it. I prefer rear pocket because that's what's best for me. Your mileage may vary. Good luck.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Dumb question (mine not the OP) but doesn't sitting on a polymer framed mini gun put undo stress on it? I'd be afraid I would crack or crush it. My LCP would fit really well in a rear pocket but I have never tried the method due to that concern. Makes sense as a good spot to carry considering a hold up situation reaching back to ones wallet pocket and producing the gun instead of a wallet would be a good strategic surprise. Perhaps I don't give the polymer frame enough credit for strength.


----------



## HAGEN (Jul 14, 2010)

*Pocket Carry*

Front Pocket
Colt Pocket Lite 380 or S&W Airweight 38


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 18, 2010)

I have front pocket carried the following

Beretta Mod 21A
NAA 1 5/8th .22 mag mini revolver
Taurus Mod 85


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I've done both, but prefer the back pocket most of the time.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I have tried both. I recently purchased a back pocket holster that conceals well, is easily accessed and comfortable. I shall continue with that. I do prefer a front pocket holster for a snubbie. My back pocket firearm is a Ruger LCP and I prefer to carry that firearm for the most part.


----------



## samurai (Jul 8, 2010)

LCP- front pocket-bad shoulder, more comfortable and quicker access.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Dumb question (mine not the OP) but doesn't sitting on a polymer framed mini gun put undo stress on it? I'd be afraid I would crack or crush it. My LCP would fit really well in a rear pocket but I have never tried the method due to that concern. Makes sense as a good spot to carry considering a hold up situation reaching back to ones wallet pocket and producing the gun instead of a wallet would be a good strategic surprise. Perhaps I don't give the polymer frame enough credit for strength.


A pretty good question. I think you will find that you are not actually sitting on the gun, but there will be some torquing of the frame in tight pants (like blue jeans). Loosely cut slacks that hang low might have you sit on the gun, but since the pocket itself can be manuevered I think you can always find a way not to sit on the gun.

So that leaves the question of torquing the frame... Has anyone carried a resin framed pistol in the rear pocket for 2+ years?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

When I carry a pocket pistol I carry a Ruger LCP in a DeSantis Neminus holster.

More often I carry on my strong side hip.
:smt1099


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

I carry the Ruger LCP in a rear pocket holster I got from ActiveProGear.com.You can get it in right or left hand draw.I picked the left hand draw,due to me carrying my billfold in my right rear pocket.It looks just like you have a billfold in your pocket.The holster is 5 1/2" high and 4 1/4 " wide.The back side is solid.The front is cut down to make grabbing the LCP easy.I only know it's there because I want to.It's that comfortable.I weigh 250 pounds.The gun has no problem with that.I would send a pic,but I don't know how to yet.


----------



## troutabout (Sep 30, 2010)

Front pocket. Colt Defender or Beretta PX4sc. I use a junk mail legal size envelope in the pocket to tuck the pistol behind and the print looks like I'm carrying an envelope or large wallet. I also have sewn velcro on pocket opening to keep it closed so that grip doesn't show from behind me. See avatar....


----------



## larryh1108 (Nov 5, 2009)

LCP, rear pocket in a wallet holster (link). No problem with frame bending or anything. If anything, it
rides up the back since we don't sit on our pockets.. they are too high unless you wear your pants gangsta style. 2+ years. You forget it's there. Feels like a wallet.

Ruger LCP 380 Pocket/Wallet Holster


----------

